# Conibear or Leg traps



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

Alright, I am debating what to buy more of for the summer. I am planning on setting a few trap sites for coyotes, so there i would probably use leg hold, but then i plan on setting some for racoon, oppossum, skunk and maybe a little rabbit, quite possibly some squirrel if i'm really bored. For those animals, what would be best?


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

like skinning, it depends... where you are trapping... lots of water, or just land trapping... etc...

i use a lot more leg holds, but usually get better results mixing them with the conibears... look at what is there to work with, that will make the decision for you...

i trap a lot of creeks and ponds, so i usually use more foot holds, but the body traps work better in some instances...

:sniper:


----------



## aylor70 (Jan 2, 2006)

ya, i was actually expecting that reply. i pretty much just threw out this post to see if i would learn anything.


----------

